# Dukeries Rally 2009, Nottingham



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

CheeRS James.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

some great pics there bit more action than mine.

great work might try to get to that one next time


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pics chap! Looks to have been a good day.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Great pics :thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

cracking pics! thanks for posting them up :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers All.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

jimmy_b_84 said:


> some great pics there bit more action than mine.
> 
> great work might try to get to that one next time


Nottingham, Blidworth Bottoms and Sherwood pines Stages.... we host about three rallys a year on these stages and there all crackers, The Robin Hood is one to watch out for with alot more historics and more Mk1/2 escort than you can shack a stick at.

My photo's are from a remote location on the sherwood pines stages we park @ a place called limes cafe and take a 10 min walk to the stage, good thing is there's no one else apart from marshall and the od photographer around so you can pick your shots with out fighting with the crowds and other photographer trying to get that winning shot.

:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

All crackin` pics James :thumb:

I like the location of the first corner, Limes Cafe, I`ll remember that one for next year.

Here`s a few of mine, a bit average though


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## timthetinyhorse (May 25, 2009)

some good pics there, looks a good rally


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I ask what length lenses you use, I'm thinking about having a go at some rally photography? At the moment for my canon 450d I've got the standard 18-55 kit lens, a canon 50mm 1.8 and a sigma 70-300mm 4-5.6

Something like the Dukeries isn't too far away from me, in fact I've marshalled on it and various others in the distant past.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> Can I ask what length lenses you use, I'm thinking about having a go at some rally photography? At the moment for my canon 450d I've got the standard 18-55 kit lens, a canon 50mm 1.8 and a sigma 70-300mm 4-5.6
> 
> Something like the Dukeries isn't too far away from me, in fact I've marshalled on it and various others in the distant past.


Hi mate,

All the Photo's in this post are taken with my 100mm - 400mm Canon IS USM L series on my first 400D, your 70 - 300 sigma is more than man enough for the job the only place i have an advantage is my glasses are better inside the lense giving me a better quality photo + my lense will be quicker focusing, i also have two different stages of IS i can choose from, 1 is for normal all over Image stabelization and the 2nd is up and down stabelization for panning(specially for moving subjects like cars).

Iv got a Sigma 70 - 300, i started with that before my 100 - 400 canon, if you have £1500.00 laying around go for it but its alot of money.

My second 400D has my walk around lens on for closer work on hair pins and apex's of corners thats a 18mm - 75mm Canon IS USM.

If you only have one camera i would choose a lens for the day and stick with it, dont swop at event because of dust NOT GOOD!!!

I have two cameras so i can work the best of my two choosen lenses at events and it stops me having to change lens and get dust in the camera!!

Hope that helps.:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

O`Neil said:


> All crackin` pics James :thumb:
> 
> I like the location of the first corner, Limes Cafe, I`ll remember that one for next year.
> 
> Here`s a few of mine, a bit average though


Good work mate, when you park up at limes walk down the left hand side of the cafe(tarmac road) then onto the dirt track, when you get to the woods walk to your right through the woods and you will come to the railway(abandoned) cross it and keepgoing on the track and you will come to a corner after a long straight this is the corner i worked in the morning so great pics to be had from the inside and out, watch the cars coming down the straight and you will see them disappear into the dip and out again, its amazing.

:thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

james_RScos said:


> If you only have one camera i would choose a lens for the day and stick with it, dont swop at event because of dust NOT GOOD!!!
> 
> I have two cameras so i can work the best of my two choosen lenses at events and it stops me having to change lens and get dust in the camera!!
> 
> Hope that helps.:thumb:


Yeah I was thinking of the dust, I can remember how bad it got when I was marshalling.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks again James :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just been doing a bit of googling and if I've got the right lime cafe it's about a mile or so from the offroad radio control club that I've just joined.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> I've just been doing a bit of googling and if I've got the right lime cafe it's about a mile or so from the offroad radio control club that I've just joined.


Thats it Niel, iv got friends in that club, went up and did some pics there once..... http://www.imagejb.co.uk/2008/index.php?album=Deerdale_14122008

Deerdale.

:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

NeilG40 said:


> I've just been doing a bit of googling and if I've got the right lime cafe it's about a mile or so from the offroad radio control club that I've just joined.


You did better than me then Neil, I tried to find on various maps it but did`nt have any luck.

Off to Google . . .

Neil


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Love teh black mk2 escort pic proper broadside!!!


----------

